# Paleo diet and excersize???



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

YO. So i watched the video posted on that one thread about a paleo diet and exercise and thought it was cool, so ive been eating right for the past few days. No soda or sugar at all, and lots of chicken and vegetables. I went to the YMCA today to do some weight lifting, and according to the paleo thing i have to work certain areas of my body until they are tired as ****, and then wait like 5 days and lift more. 

Anyone with experience have any tips? Am i allowed to eat things like ground beef, wheat bread, and milk? I have also discovered that salad is ****ing delicious, and instead of eating some junk food before bed, im eating these nutri grain bars and a glass of milk. is that ok?

Im lookin for tips. Id really like to replace my fat, with more muscle. How hard to i have to work to get a really good work out? Im all up for beating the **** out of my body, and then letting it heal.


----------



## Dan208 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm in the process of going Primal (Paleo is quite a bit more strict than Primal from what I've read). The way I understand it, Paleo, and Primal to a lesser extent, shun all man made products. So no on the bread, yes on the meat, maybe on the milk depending on who you talk to, etc.

You might want to check out Mark's Daily Apple. It's a Primal site, but there's quite a few Paleo followers on there. I'm hoping that breaking my processed food addiction will help with my depression.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I try to follow this pyramid instead of the usual one:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh man I thought this said Poor diet and exercise and I was all HECK YES a nutrition thread on something I know lots about!
Damn.


----------



## Dan208 (Dec 22, 2010)

Kon said:


> I try to follow this pyramid instead of the usual one:


^^Exactly.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

King Moonracer said:


> nutri grain bars


I did not expect to see nutri grain bars being mentioned in this thread. Other than that I think you are on the right track.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

ok...someone gimme a damn list of foods that i can eat haha


----------



## frillylove (Sep 11, 2010)

That pyramid has everything you need to know.

Wheat bread, milk, and processed foods like Nutrigrain bars aren't allowed. Stick to meat (this includes fish and eggs) and vegetables for your meals and eat nuts, seeds, and fruits for snacks.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

So i could basically live on grilled chicken, broccoli and cheese, and beef, thrown in with some peanuts? 

Ive wondered how i developed into such a strong guy without working out at all. It must be the high protein diet ive been on my whole life. My mom has cooked some kind of ground beef meal for dinner almost every day of my life. Things like hamburgers, meatloaf, and sloppy joes. 

What about potatoes??


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> So i could basically live on grilled chicken, broccoli and cheese, and beef, thrown in with some peanuts?
> 
> Ive wondered how i developed into such a strong guy without working out at all. It must be the high protein diet ive been on my whole life. My mom has cooked some kind of ground beef meal for dinner almost every day of my life. Things like hamburgers, meatloaf, and sloppy joes.
> 
> What about potatoes??


Paleo diet is for loosing weight. If you want to get stronger i'd recommend gaining weight. YOU WON'T GAIN WEIGHT ON PALEO!!! Gaining muscle and looking lean is almost impossible. If you want to get stronger eat what you want. Maybe a gallon of whole milk a day and olive oil shots.

The paleo diet is not a workout either. You should be able to do any diet on the paleo.

Potatoes are good if your looking for a source of starch, but they aren't paleo. Milk and any kind of grain is not paleo either. Grains are garbage, but drinking whole milk is very good for you.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

guppy88 said:


> Paleo diet is for loosing weight. If you want to get stronger i'd recommend gaining weight. YOU WON'T GAIN WEIGHT ON PALEO!!! Gaining muscle and looking lean is almost impossible. If you want to get stronger eat what you want. Maybe a gallon of whole milk a day and olive oil shots.
> 
> The paleo diet is not a workout either. You should be able to do any diet on the paleo.
> 
> Potatoes are good if your looking for a source of starch, but they aren't paleo. Milk and any kind of grain is not paleo either. Grains are garbage, but drinking whole milk is very good for you.


So itd be safe to say i could cheat a little with the paleo diet and add a little milk and bread here and there. Today for lunch i had a bowl of peanuts, a bannana and a hamburger.

Well, im already really strong. I just wanna look better. Thats my main goal right now.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

I've documented on the Paleo diet before and it seemed like a good idea back then. But if you really want to go full paleo, you'll have to eat plenty of vegetables, meat and beans to compensate for the fibers and the proteins coming from the cereals.

I wouldn't suggest this diet if you're just looking for a healthy diet. But if you're overweight, then it can be good, since the bread in America contains such a high amount of sugar and fat (I'm not just saying that, I've seen the actual numbers).

Just remember to monitor closely your diet so as to not lack any vitamins or whatnot (and this advice goes for any type of diet, of course).

Good luck !


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

The paleo diet should be called the starvation or go broke diet. Fresh fruit, veggies, meat and fish is expensive. Either you are going to starve or spend way too much money on groceries. Not to mention it's not sustainable. Imagine if the entire world tried to live off of meat and fruits instead of grain. It's not feasible. The advent of agriculture is what led to the advancement of societies.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Aedan said:


> I wouldn't suggest this diet if you're just looking for a healthy diet.


Why? Especially given studies suggesting a Paleolithic diet can improve glycemic control and several cardiovascular risk factors:
 
http://www.cardiab.com/content/pdf/1475-2840-8-35.pdf

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2787021/pdf/dst-03-1229.pdf


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> So itd be safe to say i could cheat a little with the paleo diet and add a little milk and bread here and there. Today for lunch i had a bowl of peanuts, a bannana and a hamburger.
> 
> Well, im already really strong. I just wanna look better. Thats my main goal right now.


You can always cheat sometimes. On your birthday eat Pizza, cake, ice cream and have a lot of whiskey. Just don't cheat all the time.

The problem with the hamburger is the bread. Use a piece of lettuce for your burgers. Grain of almost any kind causes serious inflammation for most people. This is actually the main reason people look lean from the paleo diet.

Drink chocolate whole milk after you work out and then eat paleo food.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

guppy88 said:


> You can always cheat sometimes. On your birthday eat Pizza, cake, ice cream and have a lot of whiskey. Just don't cheat all the time.
> 
> The problem with the hamburger is the bread. Use a piece of lettuce for your burgers. Grain of almost any kind causes serious inflammation for most people. This is actually the main reason people look lean from the paleo diet.
> 
> Drink chocolate whole milk after you work out and then eat paleo food.


So basically if i cut out all bread and most sugar from my diet, i will lose weight and look leaner? I just need to lose the extra flab.

Am i allowed to eat all the meat i want? Like ground beef fish and chicken?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

jamesd said:


> The paleo diet should be called the starvation or go broke diet. Fresh fruit, veggies, meat and fish is expensive. Either you are going to starve or spend way too much money on groceries. Not to mention it's not sustainable. Imagine if the entire world tried to live off of meat and fruits instead of grain. It's not feasible. The advent of agriculture is what led to the advancement of societies.


Not necessarily. He can get by on frozen fruits & veggies for much cheaper. Canned tuna, eggs & chicken aren't very expensive.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

When I said that paleo diet isn't worth it if you're just looking for a more healthy way of living, I meant that it's too much trouble for not enough benefits, that's it.

But of course, paleo diet _can _be good IF you're knowledgeable enough on the subject. But if you're not and you just decide, tomorrow, to go full paleo and to remove any grain-based meals from your food, then you might lack some nutritive elements (remember the child who died because their parents put him in a vegetarian diet but they didn't provide him with B12 vitamin supplements ?).

If it's just to loose weight, you can do it perfectly finely with a normal diet, and as a bonus, you won't have all the hassle associated with a restrictive diet program.

As Jamesd said, our whole civilization prospered because of grains. Proponents of the paleolithic way of life think that our ancesters were much more healthy than us because they didn't eat cereals. But progress is here to improve life conditions. If you want to live like our ancestors lived, then go ahead, I won't blame you. Just be sure to be knowledgeable enough on the subject, and be sure to really wish to abandon some of your comfort in order to achieve such lifestyle. Because let's be honest, becoming paleo, vegetarian or anything like that requires a higher time and mind investment.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Aedan said:


> When I said that paleo diet isn't worth it if you're just looking for a more healthy way of living, I meant that it's too much trouble for not enough benefits, that's it.
> 
> But of course, paleo diet _can _be good IF you're knowledgeable enough on the subject. But if you're not and you just decide, tomorrow, to go full paleo and to remove any grain-based meals from your food, then you might lack some nutritive elements (remember the child who died because their parents put him in a vegetarian diet but they didn't provide him with B12 vitamin supplements ?).
> 
> ...


All diets require investment, and you're not loosing any nutrition on the paleo.

As I've said grains aren't healthy. They cause free radicals which creates the fat. There are people that have been on high-fat diets with no grain with very little fat on them. Grains and carbs are what cause the fat stores to increase. I have put more than enough time into this diet, as well as other people. I'd say this is the best diet in general.

Vegetarians have poor sources of protein and vitamin b12 is basically sugar. Civilizations thrived on grain because we didn't have to be nomads so we all stayed in one spot. That made it easier. Now you can stay in one spot without grains or processed foods.

And again, it's cheap for me on the paleo. I spend more money on mass gaining diets than I do on the paleo.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

guppy88 said:


> You can always cheat sometimes. On your birthday eat Pizza, cake, ice cream and have a lot of whiskey. Just don't cheat all the time.
> 
> The problem with the hamburger is the bread. Use a piece of lettuce for your burgers. Grain of almost any kind causes serious inflammation for most people. This is actually the main reason people look lean from the paleo diet.
> 
> Drink chocolate whole milk after you work out and then eat paleo food.


eat fruits. Some sugar is good.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

keep eating and doing what you mentioned in your first post and you'll be right, allthough stick to wholemeal bread.. and only a couple of slices...
You realy dont need some fancy diet.. just eat healthy-ish - as in no soda, chocolate, cake, pizza etc etc and count the calories. And none of this 'cheat day' once a week crap that you read about, the reward should be that your loosing weight or achieving your goals.

Im sure all the 100000000000's of diets have scientific evidance backing them up and disproving all the others, but every week there is a new one....

I was chatting to one of my boss's about this the other day, she was complaining because she's tried all of the diets out there.. I asked which diet she was on when she was eating the crunchie 10 mins earlier =)



King Moonracer said:


> So basically if i cut out all bread and most sugar from my diet, i will lose weight and look leaner? I just need to lose the extra flab.
> 
> Am i allowed to eat all the meat i want? Like ground beef fish and chicken?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

ok thanks for the help....but im scared and confused...why does my weight fluctuate so much? I was 279 last week, this week im 285, and im eating right.And now im addicted to green tea..its WAAY better than soda.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> ok thanks for the help....but im scared and confused...why does my weight fluctuate so much? I was 279 last week, this week im 285, and im eating right.And now im addicted to green tea..its WAAY better than soda.


 Be patient. first month on any diet can be hard.

In addition, make sure you're not eating any meat with preservatives in them. A lot of the deli meat have preservatives. Grass fed meat is preferred, but no meat with preservatives.

get the packets of green tea too -- not the soda kind.

Read this book or glimpse it. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/09...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=0982565844


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

When do you weigh yourself? Do it at the same time each day, preferably when you wake up and before you eat. Your weight can fluctuate 5+ pounds per day depending on when you way yourself. For Paleo dairy is not allowed, grains are not allowed, fruit is limited. Basically you are eating a lot of meat and vegetables with some fruit mixed in.


----------



## Paleopeter (Jan 14, 2016)

*Paleo Coupon Codes*

Hey there, I found a couple of codes for a paleo meal delivery company, PaleoDelivers.
GoPaleo2016 for 15% off your meal order and free daily deliveries
14-Delivery for free deliveries on any 14 day meal order
http://paleodelivers.com/​


----------

